# Part time child care in Tokyo



## tnjohnson

My wife and I have just moved to Tokyo. We have two young children and are expecting a third soon. We would like to have reliable part time help (10 hours per week, perhaps more) for child care and possibly some cooking and housework. 

Someone who could speak Japanese to the children (but knows enough English to effectively communicate with us) would be ideal, but we would consider going with a non-Japanese speaker if a Japanese speaker is not available or prohibitively expensive. 

I would be very interested in hearing ideas on how to go about finding someone who might fit this role, or any other relevant suggestions.


----------



## nighstar

sadly, i don't have any experience with childcare in Japan and don't know much about Tokyo-specific stuff, but i recommend that you search Google if you haven't already. i did a search for "childcare Tokyo" and found some site that seemed to have some information that may be of use to you.

sorry i can't help more.


----------



## splendidvenus

*I'm Avaliable!!!*

Hi!!! How are you??? 

My name is Amalyn, I'm 21 years old, I'm living in Warabi, and I really need a part time job, I have a lot of experience with child care, because I used to take care of my cousing all day, (my uncle and aunt wheren't in the house until night), besides that, I used to teach dance to girls from 3 years olds, I did volonteer work at (I really don't know the word in english, sorry) a day care school for babies. So I really know how to take care of kids of all age.

I speak English, Japanese (basic- intermediate level), and my mother language spanish.

I would like to at least try to show you that I can take care of your kids, I'm very resposible person because I have very long experience working by my own as professional dancer in my country.

Please let me know you're opinion about it

Thanks for your time!!!


----------



## tnjohnson

Amalyn,

Thank you for your interest. We think we have found someone. If for some reason it does not work out (although we believe it will), I will certainly keep you in mind. Good luck in your search.


----------

